# Seafood for tegu?



## rrcoolj (Aug 14, 2009)

Okay so I will be getting my tegu tuesday and I am wonering if seafood is okay to feed them? My family is a seafood loving family so it's easy for me to get. I was thinking tuna, salmon, and crabs for him since that is what I have at my disposal. Plus I love keeping fish so I could always feed live feeder fish(not goldfish). Any comments?


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 14, 2009)

I feed mine tuna, shrimp, albacore,.. loves it. The smell gets him very active the minute I put him in the feeding bin.


----------



## rrcoolj (Aug 14, 2009)

Uhh don't get me started about the smell...


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 15, 2009)

Mine likes tuna.


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 15, 2009)

I breed fish and therefore have an abundance that could be used as food...

I talked to Bobby last year pretty thoroughly on that topic and he suggested that I put a 40% cap on fish as a food source... yet suggested it would be good up to approx that point...

My girl has eaten many a Cichlid in the last year or so... and seems to enjoy them thoroughly...


----------



## whoru (Aug 15, 2009)

i didnt know they could eat fish i will have to give my joanna some


----------



## rrcoolj (Aug 15, 2009)

Toby_H said:


> I breed fish and therefore have an abundance that could be used as food...
> 
> I talked to Bobby last year pretty thoroughly on that topic and he suggested that I put a 40% cap on fish as a food source... yet suggested it would be good up to approx that point...
> 
> My girl has eaten many a Cichlid in the last year or so... and seems to enjoy them thoroughly...



I love cichlids!

I was thinking of breeding convicts for my angelfish and now I can do it for my tegu too. Plus I have a hybrid african I have to get rid of :twisted:


----------



## ashesc212 (Aug 15, 2009)

I feed mine tilapia. I tried giving him fresh feeder fish and he wasn't into it too much.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Aug 15, 2009)

I've fed talipia, salmon and salmon guts? (dads a fisherman) tuna, catfish - not too much because they are bottom feeders, and some shrimp.


----------



## Longfellow777 (May 9, 2022)

AWD247 said:


> I feed mine tuna, shrimp, albacore,.. loves it. The smell gets him very active the minute I put him in the feeding bin.


Does it matter if it’s cooked shrimp from the store? Like I didn’t cook it with seasoning or anything it’s just not raw ? Is this ok ?


----------

